
CISP: A Speed-Of-Light Internet Service Provider - tirmazi
https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.10897
======
Sabinus
Maybe with this rolled out I'll be able to connect with US game servers at
less than 200ms ping.

~~~
MrEldritch
Going by their estimates, no kidding - they're talking a 3x reduction in
latency from their proposal.

